# Movie Marathon Thread



## ffemt8978 (May 30, 2020)

Rather than continue this topic in the 100% Directionless Thread, I figured I'd start this one so we can all discuss what we are watching.  In addition to the movies below, my TV show listings include the 1st season of American Gods, the entire Beavis and Butthead collection including the movie, the entire Benny Hill collection, the entire animated Dilbert series, almost the entire Dirty Jobs series (missing some episodes of the last season), working on the entire Doctor Who series, first two years of Game of Thrones, the entire Hogan's Heroes series, the entire Married With Children series, the entire Night Stalker series including the original TV movies from the 1970's, the entire IT Crowd series, season 2 of The Walking Dead, the entire Titus series and the first 4 seasons of Vikings.

Since today I was an idiot and twisted my ankle getting out of the truck, I think I'm going to spend the day watching the entire Police Academy series.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 30, 2020)

I typically watch whatever nostalgic films of the day catch my eye/ attention from either cable or whatever streaming service has something interesting.

Police Academy 1-3 were my favorite movies in that series. Lol, are you going full Guttenburg and adding the Three Men movie?...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I typically watch whatever nostalgic films of the day catch my eye/ attention from either cable or whatever streaming service has something interesting.
> 
> Police Academy 1-3 were my favorite movies in that series. Lol, are you going full Guttenburg and adding the Three Men movie?...


I tend to rip DVD's and movies because I don't always have a stable internet connection to stream stuff.  Besides, with as many different streaming services that are out there you could spend more on that than actual cable service.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 31, 2020)

Going old school today.  Cary Grant mini-marathon of Father Goose and Operation Petticoat.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 31, 2020)

Recently been working through The Americans which is probably the best series I've ever seen. I highly recommend it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2020)

Cop Land. I forgot what a heavy hitting all star lineup of 90’s actors were in this movie.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2020)

Gotta go with some more WW2 massive cast movies today...Tora, Tora, Tora; Midway, The Great Escape, The Enemy Below, and Kelly's Heroes


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Gotta go with some more WW2 massive cast movies today...Tora, Tora, Tora; Midway, The Great Escape, The Enemy Below, and Kelly's Heroes


Haha, now you just sound like the average TMC Saturday lineup. Reminds me of my dad and his love for all things related to “The Duke”.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 1, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> The Great Escape



Why is it that every time I see this title or think of the movie I always whistle the opening theme to it?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Why is it that every time I see this title or think of the movie I always whistle the opening theme to it?


Because it’s iconic? Cool Hand Luke is a solid go to as well. Reminds of the ABC 7 opening theme to their evening news. Wonder why?

@ffemt8978 Cary Grant? North by Northwest?...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Because it’s iconic? Cool Hand Luke is a solid go to as well. Reminds of the ABC 7 opening theme to their evening news. Wonder why?
> 
> @ffemt8978 Cary Grant? North by Northwest?...


I liked him better in Father Goose.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, now you just sound like the average TMC Saturday lineup. Reminds me of my dad and his love for all things related to “The Duke”.


Maybe, but it will lead into tomorrow's Clint Eastwood lineup rather nicely.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2020)

Apparently I'm on a bit of a horror/thriller bend on Netflix right now, Death Note, Doom Annihilation (which was kinda meh) and starting Gantz


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 1, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Maybe, but it will lead into tomorrow's Clint Eastwood lineup rather nicely.


Start with the Sergio Leone films, end with an orangutan named Clyde? Nice.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 1, 2020)

Clint Eastwood westerms are worthy of their own marathon.  The same goes for his cop films. For tomorrow I was thinking of both movies with Clyde, The Eiger Sanction, Where Eagles Dare and and ending with Space Cowboys.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 2, 2020)

Had to pull the plug and show the kids Harry and the Hendersons.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Had to pull the plug and show the kids Harry and the Hendersons.


Could have been much worse...Howard the Duck.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 2, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Could have been much worse...Howard the Duck.


Worse? Pffth, sure they’re terrible 80’s flicks, but still staples to me.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Worse? Pffth, sure they’re terrible 80’s flicks, but still staples to me.


Right there with you.  Some of the best movies were the ones that knew they were terrible and had fun with it.  Strange Brew anyone?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 3, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Right there with you.  Some of the best movies were the ones that knew they were terrible and had fun with it.  Strange Brew anyone?








Don’t be a freakin’ hoser, ey?...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 3, 2020)

Not really a movie, but I have been binging Alrered Carbon on Netflix. Great show.

Though not really family friendly. Not unless your family is cool with Gane of Thrones style celebration of the female (and the occasional male) body unencumbered by clothing... and the red squishy stuff beneath the skin also being unencumbered by said skin lol

Just wrapped up in a futurist sci-fi dystopia vs medieval dystopia lol


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 3, 2020)

Movies I can watch anytime: who framed roger rabbit, the untouchables, independence day, Reservoir Dogs, airplane, Up, the usual suspects, and pulp fiction.

If i was  doing a binge, I would do every die hard movie, all the ghostbusters movies, the dark knight trilogy, the matrix trilogy, all the indiana jones movies, and back to the future trilogy,  For TV, I would watch "better off ted," "Lost girl" or the simpsons


----------



## mgr22 (Jun 3, 2020)

I doubt my children or grandchildren would agree with this list, but they've never had less than 100 TV channels or been to a drive-in. 

Drama: In Harm's Way, Lost Weekend, The Man With the Golden Arm
Even more drama: The Enemy Below, Fail Safe, Special Bulletin, The Departed
Action: The French Connection, The Seven Ups, The Day After
Nostalgia: The Best Years of Our Lives, The Kennedys
Movies like The Godfather: The Godfather I, II and III, Goodfellas, Casino
Horror: The Thing (1951 version), Invaders From Mars (1953 version), Circus of Horrors, Freaks
Sci-Fi: Alien, Aliens, Blade Runner, The Martian, Looper, Contact
Sports: Slap Shot, The Fighter, Moneyball
Musicals: Singin' in the Rain, White Christmas
Comedy: Anything from the '30s or '40s where northerners try to do southern accents


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> I doubt my children or grandchildren would agree with this list, but they've never had less than 100 TV channels or been to a drive-in.
> 
> Drama: In Harm's Way, Lost Weekend, The Man With the Golden Arm
> Even more drama: The Enemy Below, Fail Safe, Special Bulletin, The Departed
> ...


How can you have The French Connection and leave off Bullit?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2020)

Just added 380+ Doctor Who episodes going back to the unaired pilot episode thru the current season.  Almost another 100GB of disk space used.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 3, 2020)

Today's Movie Marathon theme is Rob Zombie.

House of 1000 Corpses,The Devil's Rejects, 3 From Hell and 31.  Saving his Halloween remake for the Halloween marathon.


----------



## mgr22 (Jun 4, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> How can you have The French Connection and leave off Bullit?



Yup, my mistake. That car chase from the driver's perspective through the hills of San Francisco was the closest thing to VR in the '60s.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 4, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> Yup, my mistake. That car chase from the driver's perspective through the hills of San Francisco was the closest thing to VR in the '60s.


The retake in the Sheryl Crow music video with Dale Earnhardt Jr was decent too.

Today's movie marathon will be Clint Eastwood westerns since I am in Texas and have 20hrs to kill.  High Plains Drifter, Hang Em High, The Outlaw Josey Wales, Unforgiven, Pale Rider and if I'm still awake the Sergio Leone series.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 4, 2020)

Finally got to show my daughter Back To The Future, the original. She got a kick out of it.

@mgr22 I’m right there with you with the crime drama. Watching Casino now. It doesn’t quite go as well without Goodfellas.

Pesci was an animal. Role reversal? Raging Bull anyone?...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2020)

Been a long day so today will be a short marathon.  Robert Duvall in Days of Thunder and Open Range.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Been a long day so today will be a short marathon.  Robert Duvall in Days of Thunder and Open Range.


I’d replace Days of Thunder with Falling Down. Just me though. Maybe even Colors.

I do enjoy me some Open Range. The final showdown, while perhaps anticlimactic to some, is my favorite part of the movie; solidified Costner’s characters badassery.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I’d replace Days of Thunder with Falling Down. Just me though. Maybe even Colors.
> 
> I do enjoy me some Open Range. The final showdown, while perhaps anticlimactic to some, is my favorite part of the movie; solidified Costner’s characters badassery.


I agree, and to me it is one of the more authentic shootout scenes in a western.  Unfortunately I don't have Colors or Falling Down ripped yet although I do own the DVD's.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 6, 2020)

Today we are watching the Sergio Leone trilogy.  A Fistfull of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, and the director's cut of The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 6, 2020)

**** it. Avengers: Endgame. Because, why not?...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 7, 2020)

I decided to go the cheesy sci-fi movies today.  Forbidden Planet, Adventures in the Forbidden Zone, The Last Starfighter and the cheesiest one of them all, The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 7, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> The Last Starfighter.


Haha, classic. Flight of the Navigator is one of those for me. Also cheesy, but more of the Kung Fu variety is The Last Dragon. Sho-nuff...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 7, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, classic. Flight of the Navigator is one of those for me. Also cheesy, but more of the Kung Fu variety is The Last Dragon. Sho-nuff...


I still laugh when he delivers the gung-ho iguana line.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 8, 2020)

After driving thru Tropical Storm Cristobal last night, today'a movie marathon will be Bogie based: The Caine Mutiny, Key Largo, and The Maltese Falcon


----------



## mgr22 (Jun 8, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> After driving thru Tropical Storm Cristobal last night, today'a movie marathon will be Bogie based: The Caine Mutiny, Key West, and The Maltese Falcon



You keep reminding me of movies I should have had on my list. The Caine Mutiny -- for sure. I'm pretty sure I worked for Captain Queeg.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 8, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> You keep reminding me of movies I should have had on my list. The Caine Mutiny -- for sure. I'm pretty sure I worked for Captain Queeg.


That's one of thr reasons I do this.  To expose some of our younger members to some great movies.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 9, 2020)

Today's movie marathon will consist of some good ole drama: All the President's Men, Angel Heart, Dark City, Gorky Park, The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 10, 2020)

Time to poke fun at the military with Sgt Bilko, Major Payne, McHale's Navy and Down Periscope.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 11, 2020)

Today's movie marathon will be the Duke: The Commencheros, The Sons of Katie Elder, The Shootist, True Grit and Rooster Cogburn.


----------



## mgr22 (Jun 11, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Today's movie marathon will be the Duke: The Commencheros, The Sons of Katie Elder, The Shootist, True Grit and Rooster Cogburn.



The Shootist: probably my favorite Western. True Grit: saw it about 50 times while working as an usher at a movie theater. I knew most of the lines by heart -- not a skill that translated to EMS, although I always wanted to say, "If it's trouble yer lookin' for, I'll accommodate ya."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 12, 2020)

Got 5hrs to kill before my delivery at butt dark thirty, so today's movie marathon is Boondock Saints and Boondock Saints: All Saints Day


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 12, 2020)

Not a movie but I restarted Breaking Bad today


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Not a movie but I restarted Breaking Bad today


Doesn't have to be a movie, just what you're watching.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 12, 2020)

I wanted to see what the fuss was about with Uncut Gems. I don't think I've ever seen Adam Sandler in such a loathsome role; he played it well though. 

Also, eventually I'll finish The Last Dance. I hear there's a good 30 for 30 on Bruce Lee as well. Color me intrigued.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2020)

Since I'm in Florida at the moment, and happened to pick up the latest movie in the series and get it ripped yesterday, today's movie marathon will be Bad Boys, Bad Boys II, and Bad Boys For Life


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> I wanted to see what the fuss was about with Uncut Gems. I don't think I've ever seen Adam Sandler in such a loathsome role; he played it well though.
> 
> Also, eventually I'll finish The Last Dance. I hear there's a good 30 for 30 on Bruce Lee as well. Color me intrigued.


Thanks for the avoidance heads up on Uncut Gems.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 13, 2020)

May or may not have watched the pilot episode to Emergency! the other day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 14, 2020)

After watching the SpaceX launch yesterday, I figured today's movie marathon would be some classic space based movies: 2001 A Space Oddesy, 2010, Alien, Aliens, Aliens 3 and Alien Resurrection


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 14, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> May or may not have watched the pilot episode to Emergency! the other day.


I’m pretty sure that was just you showing up to the firehouse to work your shift...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2020)

Today's movie marathon will be centered around some classic drama: Bullit, Cool Hand Luke, The Day of the Jackal, and Papillon


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 15, 2020)

The Sosa/ McGwire 30 for 30 was worth the toll I paid to the EMS gods my last shift.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm going with the Naked Gun Trilogy for today's entertainment.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 17, 2020)

Today was Sweeny Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street and Edward Scissorhands


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 18, 2020)

Today's movie marathon: The Magnificent Seven series: The Magnificent Seven, Return of the Magnificent Seven, Guns of the Magnificent Seven, The Magnificent Seven Ride, and even the crappy remake The Magnificent Seven.


----------



## mgr22 (Jun 18, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Today's movie marathon: The Magnificent Seven series: The Magnificent Seven, Return of the Magnificent Seven, Guns of the Magnificent Seven, The Magnificent Seven Ride, and even the crappy remake The Magnificent Seven.



You forgot Those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2020)

jason Bourne it is....all 5 movies for today's entertainment.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 19, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> jason Bourne it is....all 5 movies for today's entertainment.


I appreciate these lists. I’m not a young buck like many on here but I still haven’t seen most of what you mention.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> I appreciate these lists. I’m not a young buck like many on here but I still haven’t seen most of what you mention.


I just hope to spark interest in our members and keep some of the truly classic cinema alive.  Maybe some of memberd will watch some of these during their downtime while on duty.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2020)

Going with the Val Kilmer theme today: Real Genius, The Saint, and Tombstone.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 20, 2020)

Don't forget Val's greatest role, Batman Forever...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Don't forget Val's greatest role, Batman Forever...


Dont have that one, but I'd be hard pressed to believe it was better than his Doc Holliday role.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2020)

I did not realize how “After School Special” _The Heavenly Kid_ really was. That’s my movie for today anyhow.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2020)

Today will be Mercury Rising, Red, Red 2, and Last Man Standing.

Edit to add The Whole Nine Yards and The Whole Ten Yards


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2020)

Today's entertainment is Blade Runner and Blade Runner 2049.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 23, 2020)

Going with John Malkovich today.  Con Air, In the Line of Fire, and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 24, 2020)

Today will be RIPD, Deadpool and Deadpool 2.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2020)

Swords and sorcery make up today's movie marathon.  Conan the Barbarian, Conan the Destroyer, Conan the Barbarian remake, Dragonheart, Dragon Quest and both Dungeons and Dragons movies.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 27, 2020)

Pitch Black, The Chronicles of Riddick and Riddick make up today's watch list.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2020)

Going to spend the next few days of home time with a James Bond multi-day marathon.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 29, 2020)

Working on the ripping the first of about 10 2ftx2ftx3ft tubs filled with DVDs.  Think this one contains about 250-300.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 2, 2020)

Back on the road after a week off.  Managed to complete the Bond marathon while ripping another 100+ DVDs over the past week.

Going old school drama today.  The Night Stalker and The Night Strangler along with the Night Stalker TV series remake.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2020)

Today's movies will be both Caddyshack movies.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2020)

Today's movies will be both Caddyshack movies.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 3, 2020)

Just finished re-watching Breaking Bad, so which show am I starting? Saul? Who? No... Malcolm in the Middle of course!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Just finished re-watching Breaking Bad, so which show am I starting? Saul? Who? No... Malcolm in the Middle of course!


Amazing Bryan Cranston could play both roles si well.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2020)

It's a Minions Marathon today.  All 3 Despicable Me movies and the Minions.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2020)

RIP Ennio Morricone.

Today's movie marathon will be A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, and The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 7, 2020)

Cloverfield paradox, rim of the world, end of watch.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 7, 2020)

Decided on a Wesley Snipes marathon today.  Demolition Man, Rising Sun, and Passenger 57.  Going to save the Blade series for another day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 15, 2020)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind, Jaws and Jaws 2 are on the menu for today's movie marathon.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 16, 2020)

Guadacanal Diary and The Bridge at Remagen make up today's viewing schedule.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 17, 2020)

Well after spending my free days binge playing through the Telltale Games Batman and playing through all the different endings and whatnot, today is going to be the Nolanverse:
Batman Begins 
The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2020)

Going with Kelly's Heroes, Where Eagles Dare and The Eiger Sanction today.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 18, 2020)

Goimg with Goodfellas and My Cousin Vinny for today's entertainment.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 18, 2020)

Honestly, I’ve been pretty hellbent on showing my son the awesomely cheesy 80’s wrestling/ wrestlers from my days.

Side note: my wife does not appreciate the leg drop, and elbows. Wait til he learns headbutts, sleeper holds, and DDT’s...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Honestly, I’ve been pretty hellbent on showing my son the awesomely cheesy 80’s wrestling/ wrestlers from my days.
> 
> Side note: my wife does not appreciate the leg drop, and elbows. Wait til he learns headbutts, sleeper holds, and DDT’s...


Wait till he learns about Superfly.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2020)

Got the day off today, so was thinking of a Kathleen Turner marathon: Undercover Blues, Romancing The Stone, Jewel of the Nile, Body Heat and Crimes of Passion.

Edit to add: can't believe I forgot to include War of the Roses.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 20, 2020)

Binge-watching stranger things.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 21, 2020)

Going with Jamie Lee Curtis today: Trading Places, A Fish Called Wanda, and True Lies.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Jul 21, 2020)

5 pages and no one has had a Jeff Bridges marathon day yet? **** it dude, lets's go bowling.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 22, 2020)

For today's entertainment: Bad Lieutenant, Grosse Point Blank, Reservoir Dogs, and The Usual Suspects.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 23, 2020)

Laid up with a twisted back today, go going with a Graboid marathon.   Tremors, Tremors 2 Aftershocks, Tremors 3 Back to Perfection, Tremors 4 The Legend Begins, Tremors 5 Bloodlines, and Tremors 6 A Cold Day in Hell.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 23, 2020)

That's a lot of tremors...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 24, 2020)

Going with all three Riddick movies today: Pitch Black, Riddick, and Chronicles of Riddick


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 27, 2020)

Well crap, can't avoid it this time.  Have to drive through Chicago tonight.  Guess I'm watching the original Running Scared with Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines.  Going to toss in the required Blues Brothers and Blues Brothers 2000 too.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Well crap, can't avoid it this time.  Have to drive through Chicago tonight.  Guess I'm watching the original Running Scared with Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines.  Going to toss in the required Blues Brothers and Blues Brothers 2000 too.


And yet not one John Hughes nod?... @ffemt8978 I expected more from you.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 27, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> And yet not one John Hughes nod?... @ffemt8978 I expected more from you.


Patience, young grasshopper.  (Bonus points to those who know where that came from)

Actually, these 3 films are about all I have time for today.  John Hughes marathon was going to be tomorrow (The Breakfast Club, Dutch, Vacation, and European Vacation) since those are the only ones I have ripped.


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 27, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Patience, young grasshopper.  (Bonus points to those who know where that came from)



Does it rhyme with flu?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 27, 2020)

mgr22 said:


> Does it rhyme with flu?


It does.

And right about now you're singing that song in your head.

🤪


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 28, 2020)

KingCountyMedic said:


> 5 pages and no one has had a Jeff Bridges marathon day yet? **** it dude, lets's go bowling.


There's so much to choose from with The Dude, Lebowski, Blown Away, True Grit to name a few


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> There's so much to choose from with The Dude, Lebowski, Blown Away, True Grit to name a few


How can you leave off some of the original sci-fi classics Tron (and Tron Legacy) and Starman?  While RIPD sucked as an overall movie, he played the role really well there too.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 28, 2020)

JB is good in everything. TBH not a big Tron or Starman fan. I actually enjoyed RIPD


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2020)

jgmedic said:


> JB is good in everything. TBH not a big Tron or Starman fan. I actually enjoyed RIPD


I'm not a huge fan of him in True Grit...to me Rooster Cogburn will always be associated with the Duke.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 29, 2020)

What I got cooking for tonight:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2020)

Going with both Hot Shots movies tonight.


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of him in True Grit...to me Rooster Cogburn will always be associated with the Duke.



During high school, I worked as an usher in a movie theater where True Grit was playing. After a month or so, I knew almost all the lines. Talk about useless information. Anyway, I thought of John Wayne as Rooster Cogburn until The Shootist came out.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 30, 2020)

_Back To School_ today.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 30, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> _Back To School_ today.



Guess I'm watching Easy Money and both Caddyshacks tonight.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 31, 2020)

I finished the night off with The Last Samurai. Our oldest enjoyed it with me; made my day.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 31, 2020)

Going with the entire Danny Ocean series for today: Ocean's 11 (original and remake) Ocean's 12, Ocean's 13 and Ocean's 8.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2020)

Thinking today will be the entire Resident Evil series (except for that crappy animated one).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2020)

Going old school counter culture today...

Cheech and Chong's Nice Dreams and Things Are Tough All Over.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 4, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Going old school counter culture today...
> 
> Cheech and Chong's Nice Dreams and Things Are Tough All Over.


Haha, those were two of my favorites. They were also lesser known.

This did inspire me to show the girls the “Mexican American” song from their Next Movie. They got a kick out of it for sure.

And FWIW, we’re both Mexican and American, with some Salvadoran sprinkled in from mama. Boy how (sadly) some things have changed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, those were two of my favorites. They were also lesser known.
> 
> This did inspire me to show the girls the “Mexican American” song from their Next Movie. They got a kick out of it for sure.
> 
> And FWIW, we’re both Mexican and American, with some Salvadoran sprinkled in from mama. Boy how (sadly) some things have changed.



It's even sadder that you have to explain your ancestry in order to enjoy some truly classic humor.  I grew up watching Speedy Gonzalez on the Bugs Bunny Roadrunner Show and never once thought it represented Mexicans accurately.  I just thought it was funny.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 4, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's even sadder that you have to explain your ancestry in order to enjoy some truly classic humor.  I grew up watching Speedy Gonzalez on the Bugs Bunny Roadrunner Show and never once thought it represented Mexicans accurately.  I just thought it was funny.


It is indeed, unfortunate. And I believe it’s his cousin Slow Poke Rodriguez who portrayed “us” much better😆


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 5, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Going with the entire Danny Ocean series for today: Ocean's 11 (original and remake) Ocean's 12, Ocean's 13 and Ocean's 8.


Which did you think was better?  The original Ocean's 11 or the remake?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> Which did you think was better?  The original Ocean's 11 or the remake?


Remake, but the original had a more believable plot for how they came together and planned it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2020)

Johnny Dangerously, The Sting and the Sting 2 make up tonight's viewing schedule.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 6, 2020)

For tonight's movie marathon we're crossing the county line to try and visit Porky's.  Unfortunately I don't have Porky's 2 The Next Day, but I do have Porky's Revenge ripped.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Johnny Dangerously, The Sting and the Sting 2 make up tonight's viewing schedule.


Definitely got points for Johnny Dangerously. Does anyone even know who Joe Piscapo is anymore?

 Just an odd jump from that to The Sting. Def could have seen maybe Butch and Sundance...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Definitely got points for Johnny Dangerously. Does anyone even know who Joe Piscapo is anymore?
> 
> Just an odd jump from that to The Sting. Def could have seen maybe Butch and Sundance...


Was saving Butch and Sundance for when I do a Newman marathon.  (Like anyone needs a reason to watch Cool Hand Luke).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 8, 2020)

Going to watch some John Carpenter today.  Escape From New York, Escape From LA and They Live.


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 10, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Definitely got points for Johnny Dangerously. Does anyone even know who Joe Piscapo is anymore?
> 
> Just an odd jump from that to The Sting. Def could have seen maybe Butch and Sundance...


You mean the villain from Sidekicks?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 10, 2020)

Movies based on games make up tonight's movie marathon.  Clue and TAG.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 12, 2020)

Can't help it....just feel the need to watch all of the original Pink Panther movies with Peter Sellers today.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2020)

Today's double feature features the best orangutan in film...Clyde.  Every Which Way But Loose and Any Which Way You Can.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Going with the entire Danny Ocean series for today: Ocean's 11 (original and remake) Ocean's 12, Ocean's 13 and Ocean's 8.


Started watching Ocean's 12 after putting the little one down last night. Fell asleep 30 minutes in. :lol:

I do own the whole series, including the original.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2020)

Chimpie said:


> Started watching Ocean's 12 after putting the little one down last night. Fell asleep 30 minutes in. :lol:
> 
> I do own the whole series, including the original.


And here I thought you were going to post about me watching your distant relative.  🐒


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 15, 2020)

Trying to decide between watching both Caddyshack movies or both Fletch movies today.  Tough decision.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 16, 2020)

Just bought 14 more movies for a total of $5.00 (got to love the bargin bin and loyalty points).  So while I'm ripping them to my computer, I think I'm going to be watching the entire Dirty Harry series.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2020)

Decided on the Roddick trilogy for tonight's entertainment.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 24, 2020)

Did you already do the naked gun trilogy and the entire season of police squad?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 24, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> Did you already do the naked gun trilogy and the entire season of police squad?


Naked Gun yes...don't have Police Squad yet.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 27, 2020)

Since I'm stuck in LA for another day at least, going with some John Carpenter and Kurt Russell.  Escape from New York and Escape from LA.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 28, 2020)

Does a magic school bus marathon count?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 28, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Does a magic school bus marathon count?


For you we'll make an exception.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 28, 2020)

I started with some GTA V but after getting killed a few times I ended up doing a Pixar marathon instead 😁 

Wall-E, Cars, Cars 2, Cars 3. Was gonna add in Planes and Planes: Fire & Rescue but those two weren't available on Disney Plus lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2020)

Woke up in the mood for some Jason Bourne today, so going to watch all 5 movies while I try to recover from eating at a LA taco wagon yesterday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 31, 2020)

Since I passed through Yuma on my way out of California (finally) decided to watch 3:10 to Yuma last night.  Much better than I expected it to be.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 31, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Was gonna add in Planes and Planes: Fire & Rescue but those two weren't available on Disney Plus lol


Amazon Prime, but you have to pay. Or! You can wait til November when they’ll be on The Plus. Just in time for renewal, haha crafty basturds.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 31, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Amazon Prime, but you have to pay. Or! You can wait til November when they’ll be on The Plus. Just in time for renewal, haha crafty basturds.


One more reason it pays to own the DVD's instead of relying on streaming services


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 1, 2020)

Was gonna do a Karate Kid marathon today to prep for binging Cobra Kai on Netflix. Turns out Karate Kid is on Starz and requires premium subscription... so I rented the original on Amazon Prime, we'll see if I rent the rest of the trilogy at 3 bucks a pop or not lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 1, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Was gonna do a Karate Kid marathon today to prep for binging Cobra Kai on Netflix. Turns out Karate Kid is on Starz and requires premium subscription... so I rented the original on Amazon Prime, we'll see if I rent the rest of the trilogy at 3 bucks a pop or not lol


It was, or is on Netflix too I thought. There is no remake in my not so humble opinion. Morita and Macchio are where it’s at.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 2, 2020)

Ended up watching all 4 Karate Kid (the original trilogy and The Next Karate Kid, the one with Mr Miyagi but the girl, Julie, instead of Daniel) (I didn't watch the remake/reboot/whatever it is with Jaden Smith)

Although I'm pretty sure only the original is needed for the Cobra Kai show, the whole series was still nice (I dont think I ever actually saw Parts II or III or Next... it was alright, not as much Karate as the main trilogy, but decent character movie following Mr Miyagi ... def loved the tribute to the 442nd Infantry Regiment Mr Miyagi was a part of (amd received a MOH in) that was a smaller part of the Trilogy films.

Now I'm ready to binge some Cobra Kai on Netflix


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2020)

All this talk about karate movies makes me want to watch some Jackie Chan.  Trying to decide if I want to watch some of his earlier Chinese made films or his Hollywood set.  Think I'm going old school since I'm fond of those cheesy Chinese action films wherw the dialoge doesn't sync with the lip movement.  Project A, Project A2 and Dragonlord.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Although I'm pretty sure only the original is needed for the Cobra Kai show


All Valley Tournament sets the stage up. Great movie though.


Jim37F said:


> Now I'm ready to binge some Cobra Kai on Netflix


If you haven’t seen any of the seasons yet, season 1 sets up the storyline pretty good. Even if you’d never watch the movie.

Movie list-wise for me, and speaking of nostalgia, I’m gonna have to watch Bill & Ted 3. It actually looks pretty good.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2020)

Tonight's movie marathon consists of some of Bruce Willis less successful films.  The Last Boy Scout, Last Man Standing, and Hudson Hawk


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2020)

Stuck within sight of the Mexican border (that just closed for day) waiting on a load to cross.  Guess I'm watching Desperado, Once Upon a Time in Mexico, and From Dusk Till Dawn tonight.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 6, 2020)

Sorry I'm a bit behind.  For Jackie Chan "the Foreigner" Is great.  Also the IP Man series on netflix is amazing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Sorry I'm a bit behind.  For Jackie Chan "the Foreigner" Is great.  Also the IP Man series on netflix is amazing.


The Foreigner and New Police Story are actually two of my favorite movies of his...both rank behind Legend of the Drunken Master though.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 6, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Stuck within sight of the Mexican border (that just closed for day) waiting on a load to cross.  Guess I'm watching Desperado, Once Upon a Time in Mexico, and From Dusk Till Dawn tonight.


All spinoffs of the original, _El Mariachi_.

ETA: ok, maybe just the first two.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> All spinoffs of the original, _El Mariachi_.
> 
> ETA: ok, maybe just the first two.


Wish I had the original El Mariachi.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> All spinoffs of the original, _El Mariachi_.
> 
> ETA: ok, maybe just the first two.


And all three movies are by Rober Rodriguez, the original El Mariachi.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 8, 2020)

Going with one of the funniest actors of all time today, 1941 and Animal House.  (Saving Blues Brothers for another day before anyone mentions it.)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2020)

One of my buddies and myself have this long standing game where we text each other random quotes from movies and the other one has to guess which movie.  Today he texted me "All the dinosaurs fear the T Rex" so now I'm watching a Deadpool marathon tonight.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 18, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> One of my buddies and myself have this long standing game where we text each other random quotes from movies and the other one has to guess which movie.  Today he texted me "All the dinosaurs fear the T Rex" so now I'm watching a Deadpool marathon tonight.


Not a bad way to get stuck watching deadpool


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Not a bad way to get stuck watching deadpool


Like I really need a reason...lol.  Stumped my buddy the other day with "No, ma'am, we at the FBI don't have a sense of humor that we're aware of."


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 18, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Like I really need a reason...lol.  Stumped my buddy the other day with "No, ma'am, we at the FBI don't have a sense of humor that we're aware of."


Good ole Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 19, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> Good ole Tommy Lee Jones



I'm looking for K, have you seen him? Sort of a surly, older gentleman, smiles like this: 😐


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> I'm looking for K, have you seen him? Sort of a surly, older gentleman, smiles like this: 😐


One of my favorite lines ever:
"Kay is officially retired.  I'm his trigger happy replacement.  Is there something I can do for you?"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 21, 2020)

Got some time to kill over the next two days and since it's supposed to be football season the two day marathon will be: The Longest Yard (original and remake), Varsity Blues, North Dallas Forty, Necessary Roughness, and The Waterboy


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 21, 2020)

Because I felt the need to remind myself that the chivalrous always come out on top, my two words for today are: Roy Hobbs.

Plus, it is, hands down, definitely one of the best cinematic endings of my era.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 21, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Plus, it is, hands down, definitely one of the best cinematic endings of my era.



Not even close. Field of dreams is hands down the best cinematic ending.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> Not even close. Field of dreams is hands down the best cinematic ending.








Agree to disagree.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 21, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 5095
> 
> Agree to disagree.









No doubt the Natural has a great ending... but Field of Dreams will always be #1 to me for this scene and this scene alone. I fear the day that I will no longer get to have catch with my dad.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sitting here watching all three The Expendables and it's sad how easy it is to spot which actors actually served in the military by how they handle their weapons.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 23, 2020)

Going with some more Jason Statham today: the remake of The Mechanic, Mechanic Resurrection, and War.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 25, 2020)

I love trolling through the DVD bargin bins.  Just picked up the entire Police Squad series for 9.95.  Now time to rip them all before having a Police Squad marathon.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2020)

Been watching all three Predator film and both Alien vs Predator movies.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Been watching all three Predator film and both Alien vs Predator movies.


There are no Predator films beyond 1987, IMNSHO.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> There are no Predator films beyond 1987, IMNSHO.


Just because it had probably the best lumberjack scene ever...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> There are no Predator films beyond 1987, IMNSHO.


Might as well go old school Arnold today:  Commando, Conan the Barbarian and Conan the Destroyer


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 2, 2020)

So you've been down for 4 months with a sprained ankle?  why didn't you just get Netflicks, Hulu, and HBO max, and save yourself from spending money on the DVDs?

how's the ankle doing, and when are you going back to work?  

what did you think of the police squad series?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2020)

Went back to work two days after i twisted the ankle.  Big part of trucking is waiting, so I get plenty of time to watch movies.  

I don't do online streaming services for several reasons:
I don't always have an internet connection where I am parked
Just because you have access to something today on a streaming service does not mean it will be available tomorrow.  At least with physical DVDs I will always have access to what I purchased.

And I actually liked thr series better than I like the Naked Gun movies.  Thr series seemed a lot more liberal with the sight gags.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 2, 2020)

oh, i thought you were home and watching movies waiting for it to heal.  DVDs make more sense if you are on the road a lot.

and glad you liked the series.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 2, 2020)

So many times I've looked up a movie on streaming and Netflix or Hulu don't have it, or they used to but not anymore, or its locked behind a second paywall (already pay for Hulu, but buy the Starz add on to watch!) Or they only have the sequel or whatever. 

Amazon Prime will usually fill in the gaps... at 4 bucks to rent and 10 bucks to own, just like a DVD, and I still have my library of those. 

Plus my own experiences being deployed to sandbox, if I wanted to have my movies, I'd better fit all my DVD into CD wallets (or at the very least spend a few hours burning them onto a TB external hard drive) which isn't really doable with streaming services.

I'm explicitly buying computers with CD drives (practically have to special order thise nowadays, even gaming rigs don't usually come with those built in as standard) and the PS5 that still has the physical disc input for those reasons (which will also double as my DVD and Blu Ray movie player)


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> So many times I've looked up a movie on streaming and Netflix or Hulu don't have it, or they used to but not anymore, or its locked behind a second paywall (already pay for Hulu, but buy the Starz add on to watch!) Or they only have the sequel or whatever.
> 
> Amazon Prime will usually fill in the gaps... at 4 bucks to rent and 10 bucks to own, just like a DVD, and I still have my library of those.
> 
> Plus my own experiences being deployed to sandbox, if I wanted to have my movies, I'd better fit all my DVD into CD wallets (or at the very least spend a few hours burning them onto a TB external hard drive) which isn't really doable with streaming services.


totally cool, I had a bookshelf full of DVDs (TV series and movies) but once I got netflix, I found I rarely watched them.   I couldn't remember the last time I used my DVD players, so I sold what I could, and gave away the rest.  but if you aren't home, I can see the advantage (I remember bringing DVDs and my laptop to work, but that was before the age of everyone having wireless in the stations).  Now I have hulu, amazon prime, and Netflix, plus basic cable, so my bases are mostly covered.



Jim37F said:


> I'm explicitly buying computers with CD drives (practically have to special order thise nowadays, even gaming rigs don't usually come with those built in as standard) and the PS5 that still has the physical disc input for those reasons (which will also double as my DVD and Blu Ray movie player)


or you can just get an external DVD drive that connects via USB (https://www.amazon.com/usb-dvd-drive/s?k=usb+dvd+drive) typically for 25-35 so you don't need to special order stuff


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2020)

Jim37F said:


> So many times I've looked up a movie on streaming and Netflix or Hulu don't have it, or they used to but not anymore, or its locked behind a second paywall (already pay for Hulu, but buy the Starz add on to watch!) Or they only have the sequel or whatever.
> 
> Amazon Prime will usually fill in the gaps... at 4 bucks to rent and 10 bucks to own, just like a DVD, and I still have my library of those.
> 
> ...



I've been ripping my DVDs to my computer for the past 4 years and am less than halfway through my collection.  I'm currently at over 2900 movies and TV show episodes ripped, taking up 1.1TB of disk space...and I don't even rip them in HD.  Never thought I'd see the day where the two 750GB SSD drives in my laptop were not enough storage but that day is coming.  Good thing I have two 4TB external drives.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2020)

Watched Amadeus the other day with my wife and daughter, hadn’t seen it in years and our oldest is currently on a classical music kick. Both hung in there for the full 3 hours.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Watched Amadeus the other day with my wife and daughter, hadn’t seen it in years and our oldest is currently on a classical music kick. Both hung in there for the full 3 hours.


That's one movie I'm missing from my collection that I want to get.  Haven't watched it in years too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 14, 2020)

Mad Max Marathon today...all four movies.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> I've been ripping my DVDs to my computer for the past 4 years and am less than halfway through my collection.  I'm currently at over 2900 movies and TV show episodes ripped, taking up 1.1TB of disk space...and I don't even rip them in HD.  Never thought I'd see the day where the two 750GB SSD drives in my laptop were not enough storage but that day is coming.  Good thing I have two 4TB external drives.


Holy crap, that is awesome. I would have thought that 2900 movies would take up way more than 1TB.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 14, 2020)

Carlos Danger said:


> Holy crap, that is awesome. I would have thought that 2900 movies would take up way more than 1TB.


I don't rip them in HD.  I use Handbrake for the rip and select Android Tablet preset.  There's a point at which you stop noticing the increase in resolution, so I decided to go for a balance of quality and size reduction.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 14, 2020)

Watched RED last night.  That was fun.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 14, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Watched RED last night.  That was fun.


First one was better than the second one.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 14, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> First one was better than the second one.


Agreed.

Also Utopia on Amazon is really good.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 14, 2020)

All I know is Coming To America 2, Amazon. In the works. Yas.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 15, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Watched RED last night.  That was fun.


Guess I'm going with a John Malkovich marathon today.  Con Air, In the Line of Fire and both RED movies.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 16, 2020)

outstanding choices @ffemt8978


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 16, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> outstanding choices @ffemt8978


Hard to go wrong with John Malkovich.

Edit: can't believe I forgot to include The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy on that list.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 16, 2020)

Is anyone watching Ratched on Netflix?


----------



## hpclayto (Oct 18, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> Is anyone watching Ratched on Netflix?



I loved it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2020)

Going with some oddballs today:  Clue, Hudson Hawk, and the oddest one ever....Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2020)

I just rewatched the Fisher King. What a great movie. Robin Williams was a genius.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 23, 2020)

Going with some magic today.  Labyrinth, both Dungeons and Dragons films, and Dragon Slayer


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 28, 2020)

Think I'm going to spend the next couple of weeks watching the entire Benny Hill collection in order.  Could really use some pure humor and entertainment.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2020)

RIP Sean Connery.  The movie marathon over the next few days will consist of From Russia With Love, Goldfinger, You Only Live Twice, The Presidio and The Russia House.  The Indiana Jones movies will be there own marathon at a later date.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 31, 2020)

Hunt for the red October


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 31, 2020)

PotatoMedic said:


> Hunt for the red October


That will be part of the Clancy marathon: Hunt For Red October, Patriot Games, Clear and Present Danger and The Sum of All Fears


----------



## Emily Starton (Nov 6, 2020)

Love this list. Pretty sure to watch it all.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 8, 2020)

Kubrick. Full Metal Jacket. First 20 mins or so. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 9, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Kubrick. Full Metal Jacket. First 20 mins or so. Pure awesomeness.



The Gunny is what made that movie.  RIP Gunny.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 9, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> RIP Sean Connery.  The movie marathon over the next few days will consist of From Russia With Love, Goldfinger, You Only Live Twice, The Presidio and The Russia House.  The Indiana Jones movies will be there own marathon at a later date.



The Hill.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 9, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> The Hill.


Dont have that one but will be on lookout for it.


----------



## pregnancywhine (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm binge-watching some horror movies on Netflix. I'm currently watching IT 2.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 29, 2020)

Been watching the most realistic family show ever over the past few weeks...

Married With Children


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2020)

Going with a Beverly Hills Cop marathon today.  Been a while since I've watched anything with Eddie Murphy in it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 7, 2020)

Picked up and am in process of ripping the all 5 movies in the Dragonheart collection.  Once that's done, it will be time for a dragon marathon.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 24, 2020)

Time for some Christmas movies today.  Going with two classics: Die Hard and Die Hard 2


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2020)

Picked up the original Rambo First Blood the other day so going to watch that and Tango and Cash tonight.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2020)

Since I'm not too far from Texarkana, today's movie marathon will be, of course, Smokey and the Bandit.  After all three of those, maybe I'll throw in Cannonball Run to complete the Burt Reynolds movie marathon.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2020)

ffemt8978 said:


> Since I'm not too far from Texarkana, today's movie marathon will be, of course, Smokey and the Bandit.  After all three of those, maybe I'll throw in Cannonball Run to complete the Burt Reynolds movie marathon.


I'd forgotten how funny Burt Reynolds, Jackie Gleason and Dom Delouise were...especially Jackie Gleason.  One of the all time greats when it came to being hilarious without meaning to.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2021)

Been in Chicago for the past two days, so the movie marathon consists of Running Scared with Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines, and some Married With Children.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 5, 2021)

Been bingewatching The Clone Wars. Apparently the release order isnt actual chronological order, I found a list and rewatching it in that order haha (which means I watched Episode II, will need to watch Episode III, Rebels, Rogue One, the Original Trilogy, and then re-binge Mandalorian after this haha)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 8, 2021)

After watching Sleepy Hollow with Johnny Depp, Cristina Ricci and Christopher Walker, I was reminded of how great Christopher Walken is as a bad guy.  He pulls off the roles with a natural ease, on par with John Malkovich in that aspect.

Time to watch The Rundown to continue with the Walken Marathon.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 12, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> After watching Sleepy Hollow with Johnny Depp, Cristina Ricci and Christopher Walker, I was reminded of how great Christopher Walken is as a bad guy.  He pulls off the roles with a natural ease, on par with John Malkovich in that aspect.
> 
> Time to watch The Rundown to continue with the Walken Marathon.


True Romance is my favorite Walken villain. That scene with Dennis Hopper is classic. Also, youtube his SNL sketch, "The Continental".


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2021)

Walken is epic. One of my all time—albeit cheesy—favorite villians is Lithgow’s character in Cliffhanger.

Movies/ shows-wise I just wrapped up my Cobra Kai season 3 binge. It continues to call to my childhood. Here’s to season 4!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> True Romance is my favorite Walken villain. That scene with Dennis Hopper is classic. Also, youtube his SNL sketch, "The Continental".


Unfortunately I don't have True Romance in my collection yet.

Going with some John Malkovich today: Con Air, In the Line of Fire, RED and RED 2


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2021)

Aaaaand family movie night just turned into No Country For Old Men. //shrugging// It’s a great movie.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 12, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Aaaaand family movie night just turned into No Country For Old Men. //shrugging// It’s a great movie.


How many bad movies has Tommy Lee Jones made?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 12, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> How many bad movies has Tommy Lee Jones made?


Haha, I doubt they’re hardly ready for Coal Miner’s Daughter. Maybe MIB?...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Haha, I doubt they’re hardly ready for Coal Miner’s Daughter. Maybe MIB?...


He was kinda funny in MIB without trying to be.  And even though Under Seige was atrocious, he still played that role great.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 15, 2021)

Today's Movie Marathon will consist of Das Boot, Dune, and Wing Commander.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2021)

Just picked up the 6th movie in the Alien franchise, so the next couple of days will be spent watching Alien, Aliens, Alien 3, Alien Resuurection and Alien Covenant.  Still missing the 5th movie in the series Alien Prometheus.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 18, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> He was kinda funny in MIB without trying to be.  And even though Under Seige was atrocious, he still played that role great.


How dare you! Under Siege is 90s action fluff at its best. As far as bad TLJ films, what was the one about the cheerleaders?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm definitely not a Star Wars buff, but finally caved in and finished season 1 of the Mandalorian. Obviously, the girls thought "the child" was uber-adorable. Overall, it wasn't too bad. I'll be moving on to season 2 soon.

Movies-wise, I'm still awaiting Coming To America 2, and Thor: Love and Thunder (anxious to see the Guardians 3 tie-in). 

Documentaries-wise, Fear City was good, and I'm awaiting season 2 (big crime drama nerd), and just started part 1 of the Tiger documentary on HBO. Yay.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Thor: Love and Thunder (anxious to see the Guardians 3 tie-in).


I'm excited MCU finally returned with WandaVision. I binge watched all 3 released episodes the other day lol (Is this how we really used to watch TV, waiting a whole week for new episodes?? Seems so long ago lol). Supposedly the Disney+ MCU shows are going to tie directly into the movies, and the Doctor Strange movie (Multiverse of Madness) will tie directly into WandaVision and at least the Spider-Man movie (considering they're talking about all 3 Spider-Man actors, and other actors and characters from those series reprising their roles, definitely smacks at the whole multiverse idea, like an MCU version of the animated Miles Morales Spider-verse movie that came out a few years back? That was a gorgeous movie btw). 

Def be cool to see how Thor and Guardians get tied in with all the Multiverse Madness lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 23, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> I'm excited MCU finally returned with WandaVision. I binge watched all 3 released episodes the other day


I did read a recent article on how WandaVision is supposed to tie in to the new Dr. Strange movie. One of our pilots is a mega-comic nerd so we’ll talk shop here and there.

I haven’t seen WandaVision yet—it did look a bit odd. The article I’d read explained things well, and mentioned the Spiderman tie in you’ve alluded to.

In general movie thread news, I feel asleep to The Pianist last night. Probably my third or fourth time watching it. Excellent piece. Also, what happened to Adrien Brody?


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 23, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I did read a recent article on how WandaVision is supposed to tie in to the new Dr. Strange movie. One of our pilots is a mega-comic nerd so we’ll talk shop here and there.
> 
> I haven’t seen WandaVision yet—it did look a bit odd. The article I’d read explained things well, and mentioned the Spiderman tie in you’ve alluded to.
> 
> In general movie thread news, I feel asleep to The Pianist last night. Probably my third or fourth time watching it. Excellent piece. Also, what happened to Adrien Brody?


Adrien Brody had a couple of very public, awkward moments -- one on SNL and another at the Oscars. I think the damage is long-term.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2021)

Went old school and picked up all three Friday movies and the entire Columbo series (mom got me into it) and the entire Briscoe County Jr series ( I'm a Bruce Campbell fan).  Now to rip them while watching The Night Stalker and The Night Strangler.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 23, 2021)

mgr22 said:


> Adrien Brody had a couple of very public, awkward moments -- one on SNL and another at the Oscars. I think the damage is long-term.


I honestly did not know that.


ffemt8978 said:


> Went old school and picked up all three Friday movies and the entire Columbo series (mom got me into it) and the entire Briscoe County Jr series ( I'm a Bruce Campbell fan).


That’s quite the eclectic shift in cinematic genre. Impressive.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 23, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> That’s quite the eclectic shift in cinematic genre. Impressive.


Anyone that limits themselves to one or two genres is doing themselves a great disservice by missing out on some truly amazing cinema (the previous vids notwithstanding).


----------



## Emily Starton (Jan 24, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Anyone that limits themselves to one or two genres is doing themselves a great disservice by missing out on some truly amazing cinema (the previous vids notwithstanding).


That was spoken well!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 30, 2021)

In honor of Brisco County Jr, today's movie marathon will consist of The Evil Dead, Thr Evil Dead 2, and Army of Darkness


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 30, 2021)

Also picked up a 10 pack collection of some great 80's films: The Breakfast Club, The 'Burbs, Dragnet, Fast Times at Ridgemont High, Fletch, The Great Outdoors, The Secret to My Success, Uncle Buck, Weird Science, and The Wizard.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 1, 2021)

Going with Femme Fatale and The Point of No Return for today's marathon.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 2, 2021)

Chronologically speaking, the fam and I are on a quest to watch the Star Wars franchise.

The girls seemed rather intrigued by the transition of “Young Anikin” into Lord Vader. Even the wife is quite intrigued.

Poor things, they miss the Disney experience feverishly.

As for dad, I dig the enthusiasm and family time.

Also, being that I am a documentary geek, I’ve been watching the Challenger doc on Netflix. Sad, but every bit the necessary milestone in American History.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2021)

Being as it's cold and snow covered here, think I'm going to watch Grumpy Old Men and Grumpier Old Men for today's movie marathon.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 2, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Being as it's cold and snow covered here, think I'm going to watch Grumpy Old Men and Grumpier Old Men for today's movie marathon.


No The Odd Couple?...Just for the trifecta...


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 2, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Being as it's cold and snow covered here, think I'm going to watch Grumpy Old Men and Grumpier Old Men for today's movie marathon.


Be sure to watch the outtakes at the end of Grumpy Old Men if they're included in your copy.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2021)

mgr22 said:


> Be sure to watch the outtakes at the end of Grumpy Old Men if they're included in your copy.


They are.  Burgess Merideth's outtakes are hilarious.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> No The Odd Couple?...Just for the trifecta...


Dont have that one ripped yet.  It's in my collection of about 1500 DVD's waiting to be ripped.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 5, 2021)

Finally made it to A New Hope. Halfway through the franchise.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2021)

Just added some more to my collection: the entire series of Mash, CSI Vegas, and Star Trek The Next Generation.  I've officially ran out of storage on my dual 750GB SSD's so I had to move a bunch of stuff to my 4TB external hard drives.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 11, 2021)

Made it all the way through Episode VI. On to the last three in the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 2, 2021)

First Blood (Rambo). It’s still the only one worth watching IMO. Judging by the way it was made, I don’t think it was intended to be a sequel, nor should it have been.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 2, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Just added some more to my collection: the entire series of Mash, CSI Vegas, and Star Trek The Next Generation.  I've officially ran out of storage on my dual 750GB SSD's so I had to move a bunch of stuff to my 4TB external hard drives.


Geek 🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 2, 2021)

Chimpie said:


> Geek 🤣


"Ich bin ein NERD"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2021)

Trying to decide which Vin Diesel marathon to watch today.  The XXX franchise or the Riddick franchise.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 7, 2021)

Neither.

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 7, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> Neither.
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Correct....watched both Deadpool films instead.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 7, 2021)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm just tryna get the Smart Cast feature to work from my PC to TV (where thanks to wifi, you can play a video file on the PC and have it appear on the TV... supposedly. Works just fine for online streaming stuff, but the stuff I've downloaded doesn't see my TV as a viable casting option. It will see all my neighbors TVs, and if the icon is to be believed, one of my neighbors printers is listed as an option to cast to, but not my TV... Just a tad frustrating)


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 8, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Trying to decide which Vin Diesel marathon to watch today.  The XXX franchise or the Riddick franchise.





CCCSD said:


> Neither.
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Haha, he is pretty terrible. His best work to me is his voice over as “Groot”. At least he has range from Baby Groot, to Teenage Groot, and then on to grown Groot.

Also, I stumbled upon a Rocky Marathon the other night on HBO. Twas a good night.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 12, 2021)

Lawless. It sure is too damn bad Shia Lebouf became a psychotic maniac.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 22, 2021)

Support Your Local Sheriff and Gunfighter,  and the Trinity Brothers (My name is Trinity and Trinity is Still my Name and there is a 3rd one but I don't remember what the title is).


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 22, 2021)

I watched Falcon and the Winter Soldier, and almost did the Snyder Cut back to back. But its been long enough since I watched DC movies I decided to do their whole intro trilogy. Man of Steel, BvS Ultimate Edition, Snyder Cut. BvS Ultimate is already a 3 hour cut, plus Snyders 4 hr cut of Justice League, Man of Steel, and The Falcon and the Winter Soldier was a very solid day of superheroing. 

Gives The Lord of the Rings Extended Editions marathon a run for its money for sheer run time lol

Think I got into bed midnight-ish afterwards 😅


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 22, 2021)

Going with the Duke today...True Grit, Rooster Cogburn, the Sons of Katie Elder, the Commencheros and the Shootist.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2021)

Today's marathon will be some Jason Statham films: War, Parker, and The Bank Job


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 26, 2021)

Time for some adult cartoons today: Heavy Metal and Heavy Metal 2000 make up today's movie marathon.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 27, 2021)

Thinking I'm going to do a john wick marathon before I go see nobody.


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 27, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Thinking I'm going to do a john wick marathon before I go see nobody.


Sorry man, he doesn’t go beyond Theodore Logan in my book. He’s such a terrible actor, lol.

I can’t take him seriously, like ever.

I did enjoy his rather aloof teen dad role in _Parenthood_, but again, was that really acting?...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 27, 2021)

With opening day coming up soon, it's time to watch Major League again.


----------



## CarSevenFour (Mar 29, 2021)

I like ambulance movies. "Bringing Out The Dead" is the story of my life, "Mother Juggs and Speed" is like being back at the station where you hope for a good call just to get away from all the clowns and jerks for a while. Stick Jerry Lewis in an ambulance and you have, "The Disorderly Orderly," what fun! You go, Schaefers! And film noir, where the old caddy shows up with the siren growling as it winds down onscene and the guys in white jump out is just too cool. "The Thin Man" film noir comedy series was great fun and Myrna Loy was truly a beautiful woman with a knack for comedy. William Powell as the wealthy investigator was top notch. And, of course, the little dog Asta's antics were worth a good laugh or two.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 2, 2021)

Today's movie marathon will be the entire Pirates of the Caribbean series aka the only films I can stand Johnny Depp in.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 5, 2021)

Robocop. Peter Weller. Enough said.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 9, 2021)

I missed last weeks episode of The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, so I started off binging all 4 episodes out. Then I stopped, said if I'm gonna binge that, I should start with Avengers Endgame since that set it up... then stopped that and decided to start where it really started the setup.

So today is going to be Captain America: Civil War, followed by Thor: Ragnarok (since that is a crucial setup to the next film, plus just plain fun to watch), followed by Avengers Infinity War and then Endgame. Hopefully there'll still be some "today" left to finish off with the catching up on The Falcon and the Winter Soldier after all that lols


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 11, 2021)

Watched Suicide Squad and Birds of Prey yesterday.  No wonder the DC universe is losing to the Marvel universe.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 11, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Robocop. Peter Weller. Enough said.


The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai.  Peter Weller, Jeff Goldbloom, John Lithgow, Christopher Lloyd, Ellen Barkin.  Top that!


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 11, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Thinking I'm going to do a john wick marathon before I go see nobody.


Followed up by Man on Fire chaser.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 14, 2021)

From Marvel I've been on a tiny bit of a Greek Mythology kick lately. Mostly that's been replaying the God of War trilogy, but that led me into renting the original 1963 Jason and the Argonauts. Thinking of pairing it with Disney's Hercules as well lol (what is Disney's single biggest inaccuracy? Portraying Zeus as a loving family man!). Any other mythology recommendations?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 14, 2021)

Jim37F said:


> From Marvel I've been on a tiny bit of a Greek Mythology kick lately. Mostly that's been replaying the God of War trilogy, but that led me into renting the original 1963 Jason and the Argonauts. Thinking of pairing it with Disney's Hercules as well lol (what is Disney's single biggest inaccuracy? Portraying Zeus as a loving family man!). Any other mythology recommendations?


Clash of the Titans.  The Voyages of Sinbad.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 14, 2021)

Caveman. Slaptstick with few words beyond grunts, and equally horrible claymation dinosaurs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 14, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai.  Peter Weller, Jeff Goldbloom, John Lithgow, Christopher Lloyd, Ellen Barkin.  Top that!


Indeed, a pretty impressive cast. A bit before my time though.

I came on the scene more mid-to-late 80’s and was therefore thrust full force into the 80’s martial arts craze.

Michael Dudikoff anybody? No? Best of the Best? A very young, undiscovered villainous JCVD.

I even remember Remo Williams. Haha pretty cheesy stuff. All VHS classics.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 15, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Caveman. Slaptstick with few words beyond grunts, and equally horrible claymation dinosaurs.


One of my favorite movies


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 15, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Indeed, a pretty impressive cast. A bit before my time though.
> 
> I came on the scene more mid-to-late 80’s and was therefore thrust full force into the 80’s martial arts craze.
> 
> ...


Used to read a lot of the Remo Williams books in highs school before the movie came out.  Personally I liked Fred Ward better in Tremors, which will be my movie marathon the next couple of days while I'm getting some shop work done and my second vaccine dose.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 15, 2021)

Carlito’s Way. Personally, I think DePalma and Pacino did it better the second time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 15, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Caveman. Slaptstick with few words beyond grunts, and equally horrible claymation dinosaurs.


Now I've got that stupid song stuck in my head and I blame you!  Lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 16, 2021)

Just added the following to my collection: Heat, The Princess Bride, Ace Ventura Pet Detective, and the first 8 movies in The Fast and Furious franchise.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 16, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Robocop. Peter Weller. Enough said.





ffemt8978 said:


> The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai.  Peter Weller, Jeff Goldbloom, John Lithgow, Christopher Lloyd, Ellen Barkin.  Top that!


Further expounding...

Definitely not the epic actor depth, but how cool is it to see Dr. Romano from “ER” slough away after crashing into a barrel of toxic sludge only to then be obliterated by Red from “That 70’s Show”?...I’ll buy that for a dollar.

I also always liked Miguel Ferrer’s roles. He played a good douche.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2021)

Today's movie marathon will consist of Labyrinth and The Princess Bride.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2021)

Watching a trilogy that I didn't know there were two other movies made after the first one: From Dusk Till Dawn, From Dusk Till Dawn Texas Blood Money, and From Dusk Till Dawn The Hangman's Daughter.


----------



## CarSevenFour (May 29, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Watching a trilogy that I didn't know there were two other movies made after the first one: From Dusk Till Dawn, From Dusk Till Dawn Texas Blood Money, and From Dusk Till Dawn The Hangman's Daughter.


I still watch Dusk Till dawn from time to time, love the concept and zombie/demon flix in general. That end scene with all the old truckers' trucks was waaay too cool. But 2 more out there?! Oh, boy, the hunt for pawn shop DVDs is on.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2021)

CarSevenFour said:


> I still watch Dusk Till dawn from time to time, love the concept and zombie/demon flix in general. That end scene with all the old truckers' trucks was waaay too cool. But 2 more out there?! Oh, boy, the hunt for pawn shop DVDs is on.


I'm actually a fan of Robert Rodriguez films in general.  That trilogy morphed into an Antonio Banderas marathon with both Desperado movies and Assassins to round it outm


----------



## CarSevenFour (May 29, 2021)

It might seem a no-brainer for an ambulance man, but, boy, I love zombie flix! When I was full-time in ambulance work, I could hardly get through even 1 zombie movie because I saw enough of that stuff at work, so "no thank you, very much." One movie I could never finish was Night of the Living Dead. It was way too creepy, made even more horrifying by the stark black and white treatment. All the gore was shades of gray. So, I sat down one night and watched the whole thing, more than anything it was a survival movie with a heartbreaking ending. Now I have a full library of really good zombie flicks to take my guilty pleasures in marathon doses.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 29, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm actually a fan of Robert Rodriguez films in general.


Hmmm, like El Mariachi Robert Rodriguez Fan? That’s where Desperado originated afterall. Good B movie.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Hmmm, like El Mariachi Robert Rodriguez Fan? That’s where Desperado originated afterall. Good B movie.


Exactly.  Just a huge PITA to find the original films on DVD without ordering them, much like the earlier works of Jackie Chan.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2021)

In honor of his 91st birthday, going with a classic Clint Eastwood trilogy today: A Fistful of Dollars; For a Few Dollars More; and The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2021)

Going with some of his Cold War movies today:  The Eiger Sanction and Firefox


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 5, 2021)

I watched Unforgiven the other day for the umpteenth time; still a great western, so is Open Range.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 8, 2021)

Rewatching all Star Wars films (not in release order but in time order). Episode 1 does not age well. Nor does Episode 2.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2021)

I like Episode 1 more than 8 and 9 (I don't hate the Sequals the way a lot of others do though). 2 and 3 were retroactively made soooooo much better by The Clone Wars lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 8, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Rewatching all Star Wars films (not in release order but in time order). Episode 1 does not age well. Nor does Episode 2.


I did the exact same thing not that long ago. The kids and I watched them in chronological order according to story.

TBCH, I’d never seen any of them in their entirety, let alone understood the whole story. It made for quality family time, so that was also nice.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 8, 2021)

I’ve also rewatched in release order - definitely more fun to do that


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 9, 2021)

I watched a 1 hour marathon of Sarah and Duck with my kiddos.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sanda Bullock marathon today: Demolition Man, Speed and both Miss Congeniality's


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 18, 2021)

Going with Tora Tora Tora, In Harm's Way and the original Midway today.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 18, 2021)

I watched a bridge to far the other day.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 18, 2021)

Just watched Gallipoli, kinda a long lead up to the action.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 30, 2021)

Going with some James Belushi today: Red Heat and all three K-9 movies


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 9, 2021)

Conan the Destroyer. Gawd, what an 80’s movie. Classically awful.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 1, 2021)

Since I've been laid up sick for past two days, been watching some virus movies: The Andromeda Strain, Outbreak and the Resident Evil series.

The Andromeda Strain in particular makes me wonder if we'll see COVID continue to mutate until it becomes relatively benign.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 1, 2021)

Watched Gettysburg and thought it was good…though it glorified RE Lee too much. 
Watching Gods and Generals - good production value but it is so over the top pro traitor…


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 18, 2021)

Picked up and ripped all five movies of the Phantasm series, so since I'm parked for 3-5 days awaiting Covid PCR test results figured I'd binge watch them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 26, 2021)

I recently signed up for Peacock for the sole purpose of introducing our 2-year old son to every 80’s WWF wrestling match that’s available on the WWE Network.

Mind you, I don’t watch today’s wrestling, but dammit if it wasn’t the best in the mid-to-late 80’s when things were so much simpler.

As for movies, I watched Thor: Ragnarok last night for the first time. I’m still waiting for GOTG 3; hope it’s worth the wait.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 26, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I recently signed up for Peacock for the sole purpose of introducing our 2-year old son to every 80’s WWF wrestling match that’s available on the WWE Network.
> 
> Mind you, I don’t watch today’s wrestling, but dammit if it wasn’t the best in the mid-to-late 80’s when things were so much simpler.
> 
> As for movies, I watched Thor: Ragnarok last night for the first time. I’m still waiting for GOTG 3; hope it’s worth the wait.


I remember watching what my dad refers to as his "Looney Toons" on TBS back when it was a regional thing.  He's been watching it ever since.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 26, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> I remember watching what my dad refers to as his "Looney Toons" on TBS back when it was a regional thing.  He's been watching it ever since.


Oh, it’s broken down into regions, too. The A-Dubya’-A (AWA) is on there as well. I used to like watching those old matches on ESPN Classic. So horribly cheesy.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 27, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I recently signed up for Peacock



I too just downloaded Peacock on my TV.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 15, 2021)

Going with all 5 Scary Movies today.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 23, 2021)

Dune - watch it. So good.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 23, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Dune - watch it. So good.


I'm on my third showing.  This time with my wife.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 24, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> I'm on my third showing.  This time with my wife.





EpiEMS said:


> Dune - watch it. So good.


Since this is the third version of that movie, what makes it better than the second which was 100% true to the book?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 24, 2021)

Final Destination movies playing at the station today.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 24, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Since this is the third version of that movie, what makes it better than the second which was 100% true to the book?


Because it looks pretty.  I am sad there are no pugs in this one.  It is missing some important plot points that it sorta glazes over.  But mostly it's pretty and I enjoy it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Oct 24, 2021)

PotatoMedic said:


> Because it looks pretty. I am sad there are no pugs in this one. It is missing some important plot points that it sorta glazes over. But mostly it's pretty and I enjoy it.



It definitely makes me want to read the book for full exposition of the story!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 24, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> It definitely makes me want to read the book for full exposition of the story!


I may have gotten the audio book.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 25, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> It definitely makes me want to read the book for full exposition of the story!


Good book series (think there were 6 in the original series before he died), but at points they read a bit like Victor Hugo's work.

IIRC, the SciFi channel mini-series of Dune was accurate to the book, hence why it was several hours long.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 10, 2021)

Been watching the series Black Sails from Showtime.  Wasn't expecting it ti be so realistic in it's various aspects.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2021)

Picked up the 8 movie series of A Nightmare on Elm Street.  Despite the cheesy 80's bad acting, the original movie was one of the two movies to ever freak me out growing up.  Watching it now, I don't know why that was.


----------



## MEDicJohn (Nov 16, 2021)

I've been on an 80s kick lately with my movie choices. "The Running Man", "Over the top", and "real genius".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> I've been on an 80s kick lately with my movie choices. "The Running Man", "Over the top", and "real genius".


Real Genius is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## MEDicJohn (Nov 17, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Real Genius is one of my favorite movies.


it is an underrated movie I think. Tonight station movie is "top secret" Val Kilmer kick this week


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2021)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles. Good time of the year for a great movie.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 26, 2021)

Watching Seinfeld (not a movie but still), holds up OK - though cell phones solve a good 3/4 of their problems…


----------



## MEDicJohn (Nov 29, 2021)

So recently re watched "_Rounders". _
John Malkovich, Edward Norton, Matt Damon. 

Great movie on the re watch. 

Next movie is "_Boiler room"_


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> So recently re watched "_Rounders". _
> John Malkovich, Edward Norton, Matt Damon.
> 
> Great movie on the re watch.
> ...


Rounders is def an underrated movie, IMO. John Tuturro has a solid part as well.

The movie adaptation of Glengarry Glen Ross is also a solid piece of acting.


----------



## mgr22 (Dec 1, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> The movie adaptation of Glengarry Glen Ross is also a solid piece of acting.


What a cast. The story has a nice twist, too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2021)

Going to spend the next few weeks watching an all time classic TV series....perhaps the best ever.

Married With Children


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 15, 2021)

So I just binged the Raimi Spider-Man trilogy, Amazing Spider-Man 1 and 2, and am now watching the MCU Spider-Man introduction in Civil War before watching Homecoming... 

work tomorrow

and then I have my ticket already to the totally completely unrelated and not totally super hyped up Spider-Man No Way Home  😁


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 18, 2021)

The new Spider-Man film is awesome, especially if you're a fan of the other ones


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 19, 2021)

2 cool things I learned the other day from my 11-year old.

1. Her teacher showed their class A Christmas Story on their last day before Christmas break; cool teacher move especially in this day and age.

2. My daughter has a near photographic memory for movie lines of yesteryear. Delighted I was to hear her quote that movie only after having really watched it once.

What can I say? The kid knows classic cinema.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 19, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> 2 cool things I learned the other day from my 11-year old.
> 
> 1. Her teacher showed their class A Christmas Story on their last day before Christmas break; cool teacher move especially in this day and age.
> 
> ...



Fra-gi-le, it must be Italian.


----------



## MEDicJohn (Dec 20, 2021)

Felt super old today when one of my EMTs didn't know who John Candy was after I put on "uncle buck" for the station movie. The EMT is still employed and alive but might of been hassled mildly.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 20, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> Felt super old today when one of my EMTs didn't know who John Candy was after I put on "uncle buck" for the station movie. The EMT is still employed and alive but might of been hassled mildly.


Great movie. Fun fact I just learned that movie as well as Home Alone (in part because of his cameo in it) were filmed at the same HS in IL as The Breakfast Club.


----------



## MEDicJohn (Dec 20, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> Great movie. Fun fact I just learned that movie as well as Home Alone (in part because of his cameo in it) were filmed at the same HS in IL as The Breakfast Club.


Ferris Buellers as well. John Hughes movies are great.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> Felt super old today when one of my EMTs didn't know who John Candy was after I put on "uncle buck" for the station movie. The EMT is still employed and alive but might of been hassled mildly.


Some people have had deprived childhoods and haven't been exposed to the finer things in life.


----------



## MEDicJohn (Dec 22, 2021)

Not a movie, but had a captain come in with the first season of an HBO series called "The Wire". I am glued to this show now. Please no spoilers, but sound off if you seen.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 22, 2021)

MEDicJohn said:


> Not a movie, but had a captain come in with the first season of an HBO series called "The Wire". I am glued to this show now. Please no spoilers, but sound off if you seen.


Yes, very good. Set in Baltimore. Was critically acclaimed IIRC. Ended a while ago. This was back when The Sopranos were at their peak as well.

Something worth watching series-wise as well if you like crime drama is True Detective. Season 3 was by far the best, IMO.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 21, 2022)

In memoriam of Meatloaf today's movie will be Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2022)

Added some classic TV series to my collection:
Miami Vice
3rd Rock from the Sun
That 70's Show


----------



## MEDicJohn (Mar 14, 2022)

New Apple tv series. "Severance" ben stiller I think directs this show. About a company who's employees voluntarily undergo an operation that separates their business and personal lives. Adam Scott and Christopher Walken are really good.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 15, 2022)

MEDicJohn said:


> New Apple tv series. "Severance" ben stiller I think directs this show. About a company who's employees voluntarily undergo an operation that separates their business and personal lives. Adam Scott and Christopher Walken are really good.


So Apple tv making a documentary about their employee "benefits" plans?


----------



## MEDicJohn (Mar 16, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> So Apple tv making a documentary about their employee "benefits" plans?


essentially


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 23, 2022)

Seems like a good night to watch Twister.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 13, 2022)

RIP Fred Ward.  Today's marathon will be the entire Tremors franchise.


----------



## MEDicJohn (May 16, 2022)

ffemt8978 said:


> RIP Fred Ward.  Today's marathon will be the entire Tremors franchise.


i suggest "the right stuff" as well. one of fred ward's movies great watch.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2022)

MEDicJohn said:


> i suggest "the right stuff" as well. one of fred ward's movies great watch.


Unfortunately, I don't have that one ripped yet.


----------



## EpiEMS (May 28, 2022)

Anybody seen Top Gun: Maverick yet?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 25, 2022)

Anyone watching Obi Wan?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 26, 2022)

I watched, thought it was pretty good


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 26, 2022)

Jim37F said:


> I watched, thought it was pretty good


Wait, which one? I just finished Obi Wan. It got good real quick at the end. Have not seen Maverick, but have heard good things.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 27, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Wait, which one? I just finished Obi Wan. It got good real quick at the end. Have not seen Maverick, but have heard good things.


Both actually lol


----------



## MEDicJohn (Jun 27, 2022)

if you're into the crime dramas "we own this city" on hbo. Based off the documentary called "the slow hustle". Both fantastic true story about the corruption of the Baltimore police gun trace task force.


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 27, 2022)

Just finished Obi-Wan myself. I thought it was pretty good. Couple plot holes for the later films, but nothing to earth shattering to ruin anything. Definitely worth binge watching over the past two days.


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 29, 2022)

Doing a mini Chucky marathon (they had one on one of the tv channels on in the station the other day, caught bits and pieces but kept getting calls lol)
Did the original Child's Play Trilogy and Bride of Chucky, will have to finish off the remaining films next off day lol


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 29, 2022)

Was planning on watching the entire Halloween series in order up to and including the Rob Zombie remake on Monday.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2022)

I managed to complete collecting the entire Bond series, and have ripped approximately 250 more movies to my collection, along with the entire series of Monty Python's Flying Circus, Tales From the Crypt, and Tales From the Darkside series.

Currently sitting at over 2TB and over 3000 titles of vids ripped and am only halfway through my DVD collection.  (I rip videos to 480p to save on storage space and since I watch them on a laptop HD wasn't necessary)

Since I've been stuck in a blizzard for two days I've been watching the Grimm series while ripping vids.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2022)

VentMonkey said:


> Watched Amadeus the other day with my wife and daughter, hadn’t seen it in years and our oldest is currently on a classical music kick. Both hung in there for the full 3 hours.


Finally got Amadeus ripped.


----------

